# Beer Lao Clone



## elronalds (27/4/10)

I am looking for a Beer Lao Lager clone, I have tried searching the forum and Google with no luck. Seems it is a rice based brew (I guess light like Corona), any suggestions on a extract-based brew. Would a Mexican can and some Hallertau hops be on the right track?

Description of the beer I found:

"Beer Lao is a premium authentic rice beer brewed from a unique blend of the finest European and Laotian ingredients, a fusion of the best traditions of East and West.Brewed in Laos with hand picked indigenous rice varieties, spring water originating from the foothills of the Himalayas, Hallertau hops, German yeast and French malted barley."

Thanks


----------



## manticle (27/4/10)

Someone ages ago sent me this recipe for an extract Tsingtsao clone which is a chinese rice and barley malt based lager

1.7 kg can of your preferred Lager (or you can go with liquid light malt extract and adjust the hopping schedule)
* 250 g dex
* 250 g LME
* 500 g rice malt syrup (clear / blonde type from LHBS)
* 200 gm Carapils steeped 30 mins @ 70C
* 15 g Hallertauer 30 mins, 15 g Hallertauer 15 mins, 12 g Hallertauer 0 mins
* S-05
* Top to 23 litres, OG = 1038, ferment time about 5 days @ 20C, bottle condition two weeks.

Hopefully they don't mind me posting it here - I haven't tried to brew it but they reckoned it was pretty close to the original and looks to be in the region of what you're chasing. You could make it more authentic by using a lager yeast and fermenting low, then lagering or at least ferment the 05 around 16-17 and cold condition.


----------



## Bribie G (27/4/10)

It would go great on a really light based can like Cerveza or Canadian. For the Rice Malt Syrup, try the few Chinese grocery stores on the GC, you can get chinese Maltose Rice Syrup for half the cost of the LHBS. It ususally comes in 500g plastic tubs.


----------



## Fourstar (27/4/10)

BribieG said:


> It would go great on a really light based can like Cerveza or Canadian. For the Rice Malt Syrup, try the few Chinese grocery stores on the GC, you can get chinese Maltose Rice Syrup for half the cost of the LHBS. It ususally comes in 500g plastic tubs.



anything leftover you can use to baste a Chinese roast duck! :icon_cheers:


----------



## ledgenko (29/4/10)

Hey . Not sure if it meets your needs but I posted a recipe in the data base called d445. A brew contains 2kg rice with a great end of palate effect. Definately worth trying.a staple at my placelet me tell you! Let me know If you like it, I have tried a public taste of this beer on ANZAC day with great success. Only person who does not like it is SWMBO! I have been plaing around with the hops and conditioning times. I have found adding hops at the start makes the beer a little too bitter as a sessional but around the 20 min mark all good. Be warned the beer is very very pale. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bcp (29/4/10)

You know, i've been curious about beerlao. I'm not sure if i love it because it's a great tasting beer or because it's so bloody hot that it just hits the spot. I'll be in vientiane in two weeks, so since my palate is a little more educated, I'll analyse it instead of just thinking... #$% that's good. 

According to their site they use malts from belgium/france (Dingemans? Castle?); & polished rice; german hops (Ok, the hallertau) & german yeast (so one of the lager yeasts). Sticky (glutinous) rice is the main rice grown in Laos - maybe 85% of production - but that doesn't mean it's what they use.


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/10)

ledgenko said:


> Hey . Not sure if it meets your needs but I posted a recipe in the data base called d445. A brew contains 2kg rice with a great end of palate effect. Definately worth trying.a staple at my placelet me tell you! Let me know If you like it, I have tried a public taste of this beer on ANZAC day with great success. Only person who does not like it is SWMBO! I have been plaing around with the hops and conditioning times. I have found adding hops at the start makes the beer a little too bitter as a sessional but around the 20 min mark all good. Be warned the beer is very very pale. :icon_chickcheers:



The only beer in the database I can find under your name is "Baptism of Fire" ... please illuminate us with the lao recipe ? :icon_cheers:


----------



## ledgenko (25/5/10)

Recipe: D445
Rice beer - 

5 kg Pils 
3 kg Rice boiled jasmine 
1 kg Carapils(Carafoam) 
20 g Pearle (Pellets, 12.5 AA%, 60 mins) 
20 g Pearle (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 20 mins) 
10 g Pearle (Pellets, 12.5 AA%, 5 mins) 
20 g Pearle (Pellets, 6.0 AA%, 5 mins) 
2000 ml lager yeast 
1 whirfloc tab


This makes about a double batch for me = 2 x 18 lt kegs.

Boil for 60 mins and although it does start out cloudy with a big hops bite it softens with conditioning around the 14 day mark it is awesomely clear with a much more subtle bite.. I have been trying this beer with a few different hops such as Citra, target and Marco polo all turned out great ..


----------



## ledgenko (25/5/10)

above recipe had incease in rice because I wanted a litle more mouth feel from the rice..


----------

